# DIY cheap Chiller



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

So it seems that PHD in ghetto finally came in handy.

This week is ridiculous and this seems to work for me. Bring my water down from 26 to 23-24 degrees.

The bag from shoppers was about $2 and the 2 cyropacks are from dollarama.
What you end up with is a ghetto ass $4 dollar chiller. But it works atleast temporarily. I advice getting 4 cyropacks so that you can keep 2 in the freezer and 2 cold packs in the pack at all times.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks pretty good, good way to save energy!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've read that's not a good way to cool your tank.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

"Run your filter to your chiller but not the other way around".

Well I took into account the bacteria in the filter and with 2 ice packs it just cools the interiors of the foil bag. There are no temp spikes with'in the filter which was my main concern.

Your right, this isn't the best way to colling a tank.
But it is a quick, accessible solution to an expensive problem.
I find that if you limit the ice packs the benefits outweigh the risk.


----------

